# Babies on the way!



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Calling all chicken EGGsperts! Excuse the pun! My silkie has just gone broody so we are getting some fertile eggs to put under her-exciting! This is my first time, but I am worried about my other hen. I only have two silkies and the un-clunky/broody one just spends her days pecking around alone now?!?! At this stage they still sleep in the same coop. Do I have to separate the two hens or are they ok together? Even as the little chicks hatch? Help pls!


----------

